# Billing Postop care with modifier 55



## Jagadish (May 31, 2008)

In our hospital we have a lot of cases where procedures like fracture reduction etc are done in ER and the post op care will be taken over by surgery or orthopedics departments. We are billing the fracture code with modifier 54 for ER physicians. My doubt is what should be the date of service for the postop care? I believe we should bill with the same fracture code with modifier 55 but what should be the date of service? Should I bill with the same DOS when the original procedure was done or the DOS when the patient comes for the first time to the surgery department, say 7 days after fracture reduction? Also, if anybody knows how to bill this scenario for New York medicare, please help.


----------

